# Anastasia Contour Kit swatches!



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

So I get the funny request from a friend of mine to help her learn how to contour her face with the Anastasia Contour Palette.. And I say funny because, not that I'm against contouring; but I don't think everyone needs it... And after one to many failed attempts, I do not super contour my face... I probably only do a little bit of carving out my cheekbones and nose and definitely highlight (hello edsf!)... So I prob was not the right person to ask.   So anyway... To the swatches!   
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Vanilla and Banana are matte, Sand has a slight shimmer on it.  Sculpting powders were all matte.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also compared it to my sculpting powder from Mac (shadester) and to Ben Nye banana powder..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  The shadester shade was very similar to the outside shades from the contour kit, texture and blendability very comparable.  Whilst The Ben Nye was similar in shade to the banana powder in the contour kit, it was noticeably looser (it is a loose powder lol ) and Chalkier.   I didn't have any other shade to compare it to since I use shimmery illuminators like edsf to highlight.  Ben Nye and CC illuminate the only matte ones.  I didn't compare with CC since this is a noticeable lavender shade and has nothing to do with this family of shades.....    Personal opinion on contouring aside, this is an overall deal at it's price $40 for 6 large pan shades (the size of a large Es). I hear the separate shades will be available soon which is more convenient for the average user.    Did any of you score this? If so, how are you using it?  I also want to hear from the pros: is this more of a pro item? Or is it ok for the average user? Does it fall short as a pro or would it be good as a kit staple??


----------



## leahrenae (Apr 28, 2014)

thanks for the swatches. I was considering purchasing this for my MUA kit... I think I may!


----------



## mosha010 (Apr 28, 2014)

Awesome! Let us know how you like it upon usage!


----------

